# Decoy shoe reccomendations



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What shoes do the decoys on this forum wear for training? I've been told to get soccer cleats but I'm skeptical whether or not your feet being stuck on the ground is the way to go.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'm skeptical whether or not your feet being stuck on the ground is the way to go.


It beats having them stuck other places! :lol: :lol: My TD told me I needed to get some soccer cleats, but I'm just handling, not decoying!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They have turf shoes which are in the middle tractionwise. Good traction, but not so much that you get fuckled by a dog.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Turf shoes google search shows me "Baseball Turf Shoes", those are the ones right? They look good. Looks like I'm shoe shopping this weekend.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Basically shoes with a lot of rubber nubs on them. 

I can't beleive I just used the word "nubs". :roll:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In IPO they use soccershoes usually over here. 

KNPV: regulations say you have to wear high leather shoes. Like armyboots. Spikes are forbidden, they can causes injuries with the decoy (knees, ankle)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can't beleive I just used the word "nubs". :roll:


Yeah? What about "f**kled" ? :lol: 

I hadn't seen that with an "L" before.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Jeff Oehlsen said:
> 
> 
> > I can't beleive I just used the word "nubs". :roll:
> ...


5 minutes before he posted that I went thru the boards word censoring settings n updated them, then I go to his new post with fuckled in it n I'm like "aw crap there's another word I gotta add now" :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

nubs, :lol: Maybe I should add that to the censorship list too


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The word fuckled comes from two of my favorite words muckled and of course the "F" bomb.

Muckled is when you get mashed and couldn't do anything to help yourself.

Fuckled is when you do it to yourself.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah did that 2 days ago, caught a pretty easy to catch dog, turned around to drive him with a clatter stick, yadda yadda yadda, now I'm limping on my left leg, the dog got a huge ego boost n I'm in the market for better shoes :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> KNPV: regulations say you have to wear high leather shoes. Like armyboots. Spikes are forbidden, they can causes injuries with the decoy (knees, ankle)


sounds good to me. i'd gladly give up some traction so my foot didn't get stuck in the grass and then shred my knee or my ankle...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We wear Danner Boots, Ft. Lewis model (a high top boot). We train both in and out of uniform, but footwear can help prevent turned ankles etc. Getting hit by 70 pounds of something at 20 mph can hurt darn it. If you are going to go down, footwear isn't going to matter.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I have some mid high nike baseball cleats(rubber) that I wear. They are light weight and provide good traction during training. But like David said, if you get hit hard and you go down, you might as well be wearing flip flops because your shoes aren't going to save you!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I can accept a take down, no biggie, it happens... but if your legs twist n your feet don't then that really sucks :lol: The baseball cleats/turf shoes/whatever you wanna call the nubby things, look like they would have enough give to not keep your feet planted, but enough traction to not slip when running.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is something to be said for staying on your toes. Getting caught flatfooted can hurt.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Our former TD wore soccer cleats and so that's what my husband got. Some basic Adidas soccer cleats, I believe. He is just learning how to do it, but he liked them fine. Our current one just uses regular running shoes.


----------

